# Not too sure where to post.



## Aki (May 8, 2006)

Having problems with my plants...have lots of snails...and I even have a pair of clown loaches in the tank (heard that they love snails)...but I haven't seen any changes.... Does anyone have any suggestions on snail control ?


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

Frist thing when you get new plants you should bleach dip them .To kill snail eggs. And two clown loaches are good but three would be better ... AND STOP FEEDING YOUR SNAILS ............

I mean a way to stop snails is to cut down on your feeding . If whey dont eat .They can,t bread ......

You also can put a shot glass or a plate in the tank with an algae wafer under it when it light out and in the morning take it out with the light off . You should find the snail stuck to the plate .


----------



## Aki (May 8, 2006)

Thank you for your reply. Is it just bleach mixed in with water? Is there a ratio that I should learn?

I will also try the other methods. 

Thank you once again. (will post up results)


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

I mix two cap fulls of bleach to one gal of water.


----------



## Aki (May 8, 2006)

PILLSBURY said:


> I mix two cap fulls of bleach to one gal of water.


Thank you.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Be careful about the bleach dip... 

Pil... She could kill some plants that way if she's not careful.


----------



## PILLSBURY (Oct 1, 2006)

I have never had a plant die after bleach dipping . I know that some plant with take a few day to come back to normal .


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sure i've read otherwise.. But thats okay. 

Aki let us know how it goes! 

I wonder if anyone else can share thier dip experiences if they have done it?


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

I tried bleach dipping - got as much info as I could, followed instructions to the letter blah, blah, blah - and the plants it didn't kill outright it damaged so severely that I ended up just chucking them.
Talk about disappointing; what a waste of money.

I dunno what the problem was. Too strong a solution? Too long in the pail? 
There are some plants that are just too fragile to be dipped though. Ambulia is one of those for sure.

I've also heard that soaking plants in a solution of potassium permanganate works. Haven't tried that one.


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

I use Alum. One teaspoon in one litre of water, dip the plants for two minutes, rinse well and the plants go in the tank.
Alum is available in the grocery store in the pickling section.
PP should work but it might discolour the plants.


----------



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

I've found that if your feeding matches the fish in the tanks, the snails generally will come under control. However, you can physically remove snails too - in some of my old books they recommended attaching an attractive piece of food to a small porcelain plate and sitting in on the tank bottom just after lights out. Wait an hour and then remove - you'll find you get quite a few snails each time (this was used to reduce planaria too). Keep doing this and when you have their numbers down to almost invisible, just try to reduce your feedings so that only the fish are getting fed. Increasing your water changes can help too.

I've also heard that opaline gouramis like snail eggs. That is hearsay though.

My loaches don't seem to go after the snails at the moment. Perhaps if they were larger (the loaches) or hungrier, that might change.

Dominic


----------

